# Replacement Water Pan for Master Forge Propane



## pahunter53 (May 14, 2013)

Anyone know where I can get a replacement water pan for the master forge vertical propane smoker?  

The pan is square 13.75 x 13.75.  I've been doing a ton of searching and came up emptying.

Thanks


----------



## roadkill cafe (May 14, 2013)

Good morning pahunter53,

You can obtain replacement parts buy calling their Customer Service Department at *(800) 963-0211*. The manual shows it as *Water Bowl, Part # 301-02017-00*. One thing you may want to try to increase heat efficiency is remove the front & rear edges/flange of the water bowl. This will allow space for the heat to rise. When they designed these they made the bowls too large IMHO. Since I removed the flanges on mine it performed much better and uses less fuel. Hope this helps.

Steve


----------



## jackal12 (May 14, 2013)

Just go to walmart and get a aluminum baking pan to fit right in there. You may consider filling it with sand and covering with foil.


----------



## roadkill cafe (May 14, 2013)

Jackal12 said:


> Just go to walmart and get a aluminum baking pan to fit right in there. You may consider filling it with sand and covering with foil.


Just don't get teflon/non-stick. X2 with the playground sand. Jackal's spot on.


----------



## jackal12 (May 14, 2013)

The pans i'm referring to is the toss away ones. As long as the sand is covered you can just leave it in there in a toss away pan for near the end of time


----------



## brandonh (Nov 19, 2020)

My water bowl is rusted and when trying to clean it pits and holes were revealed so I came looking for replacement information as well. I dont have confidence that I would receive the replacement from the manufacturer in time to smoke my turkey breast for Thanksgiving (one week from today). After reading this thread, Ive got two questions.

1: The manual (i think) says to not operate the smoker without the water bowl. Is it advisable to go against their instructions?
2: The aluminum baking pans from walmart, are they heavy duty enough to withstand the direct heat from the propane burner? Meaning, do I put it in the same position as the original or do I need to position it differently (i assume I need to at least put it on  rack)? Oh, and are they a direct replacement, do they just fit right in there?
Okay, three questions..
3: Is the sand being mentioned just everyday "play sand" like is sold at HD or Lowes?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 19, 2020)

brandonh said:


> My water bowl is rusted and when trying to clean it pits and holes were revealed so I came looking for replacement information as well. I dont have confidence that I would receive the replacement from the manufacturer in time to smoke my turkey breast for Thanksgiving (one week from today). After reading this thread, Ive got two questions.
> 
> 1: The manual (i think) says to not operate the smoker without the water bowl. Is it advisable to go against their instructions?
> 2: The aluminum baking pans from walmart, are they heavy duty enough to withstand the direct heat from the propane burner? Meaning, do I put it in the same position as the original or do I need to position it differently (i assume I need to at least put it on  rack)? Oh, and are they a direct replacement, do they just fit right in there?
> ...


The water bowl helps stabilize the temperature by serving as a thermal mass. Yes, the playground sand can be purchased at either Lowes or Home Depot. At least that’s where I buy it. Less than $5 for like a 40 or 50 lb. bag.


----------

